# HOO?🦉Night Owls!🌛



## R3i (Mar 25, 2020)

*Calling all night owls & night owls w/open stores!*​
•Native fruit: Cherry, also have all fruits
>No picking flowers in garden, ANYWHERE ELSE is fine.


Switch nickname: R3i
Friend Code: on my profile 
In game name: Rei


_Post format_


> Switch nickname:
> Friend Code:
> In game name:


----------



## StrangeDog (Mar 25, 2020)

Feel free to add me, I'm always up at weird hours like this.


----------



## Daisy189 (Mar 25, 2020)

Switch nickname: Daisy
Friend Code: SW-2364-2228-4324
In game name: Daisy


----------



## R3i (Mar 26, 2020)

Hoo can’t sleep?


----------



## Daisy189 (Mar 26, 2020)

Haha me
I have been bingeing animal crossing so much that my sleep schedule is all messed up


----------



## TastyBells (Mar 26, 2020)

I had a bedtime before I got this game. Bring me in brothers. Watching this had me rolling while working on the island. https://youtu.be/kuOU6G1nLmA


----------



## R3i (Mar 31, 2020)

Hoo else is bored?


----------



## R3i (Apr 6, 2020)

Hoo is a night waker?


----------



## R3i (Apr 10, 2020)

Hoo is crepuscular?


----------



## OreoTerror (Apr 10, 2020)

Switch nickname: Shannon
Friend Code: 0880-0468-6408
In game name: Shannon

I’m in Southern Hemisphere, apples are native!


----------



## R3i (Apr 26, 2020)

Hoo woke up out of boredom??


----------



## Karlexus (Apr 26, 2020)

I haven't slept yet.   Forever nightcrawler.


----------



## TheUnspokenDream (Apr 26, 2020)

5051 0742 5536


----------



## R3i (May 5, 2020)

Hoo snacks at midnight?


----------



## R3i (May 7, 2020)

Hoo is afraid of tarantulas and/or scorpions?


----------



## Proxy6228420 (May 7, 2020)

Would love to add you~ c:

Edit: oops
Switch nickname: Aayla
Friend Code: 5895-3204-1413
In game name: Proxy


----------



## R3i (May 20, 2020)

Hoo else has ptsd trying to catch wasps, tarantulas, and/or scorpions?


----------



## dino (May 20, 2020)

R3i said:


> Hoo else has ptsd trying to catch wasps, tarantulas, and/or scorpions?


oh for suuuure

 the other night i loaded up real quick to check on something and one was hiding in my orchard and i didnt see it until it LAUNCHED at me crossing a bridge and i literally jumped so hard i rattled the table. my heart was beating fast for a long while, godddd

next update: ac jumpscare warnings

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020

sidecomment, the op gif is outrageously cute


----------



## mudkipm8 (May 20, 2020)

ha its not night here in europe


----------



## seularin (May 20, 2020)

its 1:15am lmfao knowing me im probably up til 4


----------



## Muyho (May 20, 2020)

R3i said:


> Hoo is afraid of tarantulas and/or scorpions?


I time travel my town out of night hours partly bec  I am afraid of getting chased.
But also to keep shops open 
I open my town up on occasion for random visitors.


Switch nickname: Eddie
Friend Code: 8136-2433-6036


----------



## R3i (May 21, 2020)

Hoo wishes they lived on their island?


----------



## HavocSource (May 21, 2020)

R3i said:


> Hoo wishes they lived on their island?


I dhooooo


----------



## R3i (May 24, 2020)

Woo knows any good owl jokes?


----------



## USN Peter (May 24, 2020)

R3i said:


> Woo knows any good owl jokes?


Did you know that owls are always in pain?
Ow ow owl...
Sorry, this was a terrible joke.


----------



## R3i (May 28, 2020)

Hoo doesn’t like bugs?


----------



## R3i (Jun 20, 2020)

Hoo else has put Spaghetti In their pajamas in their dreams?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jun 20, 2020)

Time zone differences usually mean I'm awake when others are asleep, my time zone is GMT
*Switch nickname:* Nate
*Friend Code:*  5105-5155-4045 
*In game name:* Nate


----------



## R3i (Jun 22, 2020)

Hoo has a messed up sleep schedule?


----------



## R3i (Jul 10, 2020)

Hoo is too hyper to sleep?


----------



## R3i (Oct 3, 2020)

Hoo else loves October?


----------



## R3i (Oct 5, 2020)

Hoo!


----------



## R3i (Jan 2, 2021)

Hoo!


----------



## Pond511 (Jan 2, 2021)

I'm up


----------

